# Anyone shoot the new Stoeger M3500?



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I've been waiting for the M3500 to come out and give it a decent amount of time to get some good reviews and EVERYTHING I've read about it says its a phenomenal waterfowl gun. I’ve never owned an auto but I’ve wanted one for a while and I figure that I could possibly sell a couple shotguns I don’t use to pay for one of these Stoegers. I would like to hear from some of you guys that shoot them to see if they really are all they are cracked up to be. And maybe even see one in action before I make my decision. So… Anyone have one? 

Thanks! 
The Gee

Ps- I’m posting this in the waterfowl section because I think more waterfowlers shoot this firearm instead of the general shooters in the firearms section…


----------



## mlarsen13 (Oct 22, 2010)

Don't know if this helps but I have shot the Stoeger 2000 for the past five years and absolutely love the gun. So much so that I just bought another 2000, for the price, you can't beat the performance, never had a problem. (Knock on wood)


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

I too have shot the Stoeger M2000 for the past couple of years and really like it. Very comparable to Benelli IMO without the ridiculous price tag.

One thing that i did notice was there is alot of factory grease (sludge) left behind after they manufacture the gun, and some of the internal components have slight burrs or sharp edges that are left behind. When i got mine, i stripped it and cleaned all the grease out and took an emery cloth to all the rough edges. Put it all back together with a little gun oil and it has worked flawlessly since. Probably helps to break it in at the trap range too to break in the spring.

It probably isn't even necessary to do all that but i'm a bit on the anal side....

A little elbow grease and finish work is totally worth saving $1000 bucks!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

So I have a Super Black Eagle, and that Stoeger looks almost identical as far as lines are concerned. Since Stoeger and Benelli are in cahoots with each other, I would assume it is a nearly identical gun as far as reliability goes, and it probably has virtually identical components. I bet that it just lacks some of the refinement of the SBE-II. Too bad they dont do the ConforTech stocks though.

If it shoots anything like my SBE-II, I dont think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

The major difference between the two is the spring driven inertia system in the SBE is in the butt stock, where the stoeger is up in the forestock. other than that they are pretty comparable. And both owned by Benelli!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

nickpan said:


> The major difference between the two is the spring driven inertia system in the SBE is in the butt stock, where the stoeger is up in the forestock. other than that they are pretty comparable. And both owned by Benelli!


One huge selling point beyond that:



Stoeger said:


> Each Model 3500 displays an attractive blue Stoeger logo on the pistol grip cap.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I know several guys who have those older stoegers, they are split about 50/50 on realible operation.


----------



## Bananapony607 (Oct 26, 2011)

I have the m3500 and love it I've only had it for a month but love everything about it I've shot about a 100 shells threw it and not one jam with the recoil reducer inside I have no problems shooting 3 1/2 shells threw it with out making my shoulder shore and I'm just 5'8 145 lbs and can shoot a box of 31/2 no problems it comes with 5 different chokes plus a turkey choke my wife just bought me a Vinci tho so I'm thinking of maybe selling it but I'm not sure if I want to just to shoot 3 1/2 shells threw it


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks everybody for your comments. I know its not a SBE quality, but for the price I cant complain... 

If you do end up wanting to sell your M3500, please let me know.  Where are you located? Maybe I could come give it a looksey sometime if your not to far away.


----------



## M Gayler (Oct 3, 2010)

Stoger=Trash!!!! Had two and was lucky enough to get rid of them!


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

nickpan said:


> I too have shot the Stoeger M2000 for the past couple of years and really like it. Very comparable to Benelli IMO without the ridiculous price tag.
> 
> One thing that i did notice was there is alot of factory grease (sludge) left behind after they manufacture the gun, and some of the internal components have slight burrs or sharp edges that are left behind. When i got mine, i stripped it and cleaned all the grease out and took an emery cloth to all the rough edges. Put it all back together with a little gun oil and it has worked flawlessly since. Probably helps to break it in at the trap range too to break in the spring.
> 
> ...


+1

I did the exact same thing to mine. I bought it in 2006 had a lot of problems with it jamming while ejecting spent shells.

The first four years I shot nothing but 3" shells out of it. This year was the first time I tried shooting dove loads out of it and it ejected every shot without fail!!!


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm looking into these guns. I asked my parents to get me an auto for my graduating gift, and they said pic one out that won't break the bank.. It looks cool, but I haven't shot it yet.


----------



## deadduck (Jul 21, 2009)

I am interested in this gun as well.

My main question is how will it shoot in the winter when it is 15 degrees out?


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

Off topic but to the auto that doesn't break the bank, I picked up a Weatherby SA-08. It is a 20 that I got for the kids to shoot(my kids are 5 and 10 months). Thought I would give it a run and it is really enjoyable and fast cycling. If you want a good auto it is worth looking into.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

hossblur said:


> Off topic but to the auto that doesn't break the bank, I picked up a Weatherby SA-08. It is a 20 that I got for the kids to shoot(my kids are 5 and 10 months). Thought I would give it a run and it is really enjoyable and fast cycling. If you want a good auto it is worth looking into.


I can second that on the Weatherby, I have a 20 also, but I know Gee wants a gun that has the ability to cycle 3.5's if the need ever arises.


----------



## Bananapony607 (Oct 26, 2011)

Yeah i live out in west jordan and i think ill sell it for 700 with a gun case and 3 custom choke tubes from carlson mid range extended range and extra full with the 5 choke tubes the gun comes with


----------

